# Script to automatically disable/enable wireless card



## landspeed (Sep 29, 2009)

The issue with the netbooks here in my workplace isnt the issue at this moment. Theres nothing I can do to fix them, the problem is they have junky wireless cards that will just keep dropping connection(Its not a lot but it can be annoying for teachers).

I come to you guys for assistance. 

Does anyone know how to write a script/batch file which will automatically disable/re-enable the wireless card whenever it drops connection? This honestly would save so much time!

I personally have no clue on programming(other than the occasional batch file). 

Is this even possible? Thanks alot.


----------



## imtiyazsama (Jul 1, 2009)

Hiya landspeed, 

i havent really heard of this before i dont think it is possible but maybe im wrong 
stick around for more views 

Thanks


----------

